# New in box (NIB) Tivo HD's up for auction



## eric_n_dfw

I snapped up a few of these and am starting the bids at just about my cost plus ebay's listing fees. They're all new in box, never used and I can provide a copy of the receipt for warranty needs if you need it.

http://shop.ebay.com/eric_n_dfw/m.html4340

Good luck!

PS: If you're in the DFW area and want to pick up, there would be no shipping charges.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

FYI: 2 of these are ending today.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Just posted the last of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4931&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1681wt_1167

Ends Monday night, Aug 2nd.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Had cancelled above auction - but have since re-listed it at: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320572783304

Ends Sunday night, Aug 15th


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Never mind - it sold w/ buy it now. Thx


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Selling the last of my lot of new Tivo HD's. This is the only one I opened, but it was only used for about a month and is in perfect condition, all original packaging, cables, etc...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_2505wt_976

Starting bids pretty low: $75, so, if you need it, jump on it!


----------

